# clickable « and » ?



## Mauricet

I wish we had «  » in the clickable symbols for the French forums. It would be more correct than the usual " " ...


----------



## newg

I totally agree!


----------



## Nicomon

I personally wouldn't need to use them as I can type the « » and all accented letters easily, but  I also totally agree that the « » should be added, for those who don't use a Qwerty French Canadian keyboard.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've added them. Let me know if there are any problems. 

Note, you may need to do an F5 refresh to see them now.


----------



## swift

Hi Mike.

Where did you add them? I refreshed and cleared my cache but there is no trace of guillemets in any of the French forums.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi swift,

I see them in the New Thread form in the main French-English forum.  Let me know if they are missing somewhere else.

Mike


----------



## swift

I can't see them.  I refreshed a million times and cleared my cache ~ to no avail. Can someone else try both the New Thread form and the Reply Box and tell us whether they can see the guillemets ?


----------



## swift

Aha! They're available now.  I tried a different browser (IE).

And now on Firefox too!


----------



## newg

Thank you very much, Mike


----------



## Mauricet

Eh ben, moi, je ne vois toujours rien. Quelqu'un voudrait bien m'expliquer ce qu'est un "F5 refresh" ? J'ai bien appuyé sur la touche F5, et même (ensuite) sur Ctrl+F5 ... Je suis sur un laptop sous Windows et Firefox, avec un clavier AZERTY, et n'en sais pas beaucoup plus, hélas !


----------



## DearPrudence

Si ça peut te rassurer, Mauricet, ça ne marche pas non plus pour moi sur mes deux ordinateurs...
Sinon, il y a le bon vieux alt 0171 « et alt 0187 » en attendant...


----------



## Mauricet

... mais mon clavier n'a pas de pavé numérique


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

You may want to clear your browser's cache.  That solved the problem on Firefox.

If you don't know how to do it, please take a look here.


----------



## mkellogg

Even without clearing your cache, you will see the change within a week, as the old file is removed from the cache on your computer.


----------



## DearPrudence

swift said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Your may need to clear your browser's cache.  That solved the problem on Firefox.
> 
> If you don't know how to do it, please take a look here.


Merci, Swifto 
J'ai bien fait tout ça, mais ça ne marche pas. D'un autre autre côté, je dois avouer que je ne suis pas une grande fan des « » : j'espère qu'on nous les imposera pas s'ils sont relativement facilement à disposition


----------



## wildan1

They are there in Safari--all the way at the bottom of the drop-down menu.

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Mauricet

> j'espère qu'on nous les imposera pas s'ils sont relativement facilement à disposition


S'ils étaient en haut du menu ça pourrait s'envisager , mais là il faut encore quelques clics. Et va falloir perdre de vieilles mauvaises habitudes, ça prend du temps ... 

Au fait, moi, ça y est, j'ai les guillemets ! *Thanks, Mike!* (and myself, too ...)


----------



## Nanon

It works - thanks Mike! 

Mais j'aurai du mal à les utiliser systématiquement à moins d'installer et d'apprendre le clavier de Nico . Un clavier de plus, moi, je sature . Le clavier Azerty est vraiment une immonde...


----------

